
Hepatitis B and C may be linked to increased risk of Parkinson’s disease - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11840.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.aan.com/PressRoom/Home/PressRelease/1540](https://www.aan.com/PressRoom/Home/PressRelease/1540)

